# AT&T Archives: The UNIX operating system



## SirDice (May 20, 2019)

While browsing Youtube I came across this gem.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc4ROCJYbm0_


----------



## SirDice (Jun 6, 2019)

Another gem from the AT&T archives:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvDZLjaCJuw_


Not from the AT&T archives but cool nonetheless, the birth of BASIC:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYPNjSoDrqw_


----------



## k.jacker (Jun 6, 2019)

`$ dc | number | speak` 
Playing around with dc(1), that I always found hard to understand, I noticed 'p' was obviously very common to print something on the screen at that time.
Got a new boost of motivation and studied its cryptic manpage once again.
Made some useful progress and can finally drop my pocket calculator.

In the future I will only be doing like: "Hey computer, how many bytes are there in 24GiB of RAM?"
...and the answer will be `dc -e '2 30 ^ 24 * p' | number | espeak`

It feels good to get my head around tools that used to be like Chinese to me


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2019)

I like dc(1) but mainly because I'm used to using RPN. I had (and still have) a HP-48 calculator when I was in school. If you're not used to RPN you could use bc(1) instead. Same kind of calculator as dc(1) but using the "normal" way.


----------



## k.jacker (Jun 7, 2019)

I should have looked RPN up myself. Guess I had understood that pushing on/off the stack stuff much earlier.
Anyway, even if I'm new to RPN, I think it definitely adds to readability compared to the same calculation in bc and I like it.


----------



## itsthosestonesman (Jun 7, 2019)

k.jacker said:


> `$ dc | number | speak`
> Playing around with dc(1), that I always found hard to understand, I noticed 'p' was obviously very common to print something on the screen at that time.
> Got a new boost of motivation and studied its cryptic manpage once again.
> Made some useful progress and can finally drop my pocket calculator.
> ...


"Hey computer, what's the weather like in vladivostok?"
finger o:vladivostok@graph.no | tail -n 1 | espeak


----------

